# Tank Re-Do



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

If you guys have seen any of my earlier posts, I said I was re-doing my fish tank (46 gal) so here it is! Just finished!!









Yes I know it may be cloudy at the moment. 

Question: Is there too many plants? (All fake ones)

Fish will be coming soon for it is empty right now.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

An updated picture with the water more clear...

The tank is a bowfront if anyone notices that the tank appears to bend a little in the picture.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't think that is to many plants. And the tank looks great, btw! ?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

too** and I didn't mean to put a question mark


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot!! Also, I have added 3 Tiger Barbs and 2 Corydoras aeneus to the tank. I know I need to get more of each specimen to create bigger shoals, I got only a few to make sure the water was OK and stuff. I am returning to the pet store on Wednesday to get more fish...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Get a Clown Pleco. They get up to 4 inches max. Perfect for the tank you have. The tank looks great. 

I got one of these from Drs Foster & Smith site: 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+25949+21398&pcatid=21398

That would be nice one to put in your tank if you have the room to spare.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't really have much room for another plant, but thanks for the suggestion! And as to the pleco, my LFS gets them every once in a while and I wanted to get at least one pleco anyways... I'll pick one up as soon as I can.


----------

